# First boat first time out



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

congrats! tell us about your sled


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Sweet looking ride, looks familiar !!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Congrats on the boat and welcome to the site. Really like the console placement.


----------



## DUVALSK (Feb 20, 2019)

It’s a 1995 Silver King signature 16’. Wuz up Tory you been doing any fishing.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah got out offshore and found a few cobia this weekend. Might snook fish some this weekend coming up.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

DUVALSK said:


> It’s a 1995 Silver King signature 16’. Wuz up Tory you been doing any fishing.


sweet. I have a 94. love it.


----------



## DUVALSK (Feb 20, 2019)

devrep said:


> sweet. I have a 94. love it.


You got some pictures of your sled.


----------



## DUVALSK (Feb 20, 2019)

Forcefed said:


> Yeah got out offshore and found a few cobia this weekend. Might snook fish some this weekend coming up.


How far out did you go.


----------

